# [doc gentoo] url changé

## HacKurx

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train de tester Gentoo (j'ai testé/utilisé énormément de distribution, mais maintenant c'est au tour de Gentoo) et en suivant la documentation j'ai vu une erreur dans le Guide d'installation rapide de Gentoo Linux x86.

En effet l'url de la partie exemple de code 2.12 : Télécharger une archive « stage3 » n'est plus valide:

ftp://distfiles.gentoo.org/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/current-stage3/stage3-i686-*.tar.bz2

Voici à présent la nouvelle url :

ftp://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/x86/current-stage3/stage3-i686-*.tar.bz2

Cordialement   :Wink: 

----------

## barul

Je pense que l'étoile dans le nom de fichier est une erreur? Mais si tu suis la documentation française, elle a tendance à être plutôt dépassée comparée à la doc anglaise.

----------

## ghoti

Ce n'est pas précisé mais l'étoile est bien entendu un caractère générique qu'il faut remplacer par la version en cours.

Actuellement, il s'agit de stage3-i686-20120103.tar.bz2

A part cela, l'url mentionnée dans la doc semble bel et bien bien correcte (au contraire de la "nouvelle" url proposée par barui   :Wink: )

Mais bienvenue à lui quand même !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## HacKurx

Il semblerait que l'url ftp://distfiles.gentoo.org utilise plusieurs serveurs avec des arborescence différentes   :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Effectivement, il y a plusieur serveurs (round robin DNS) :

```
distfiles.gentoo.org has address 64.50.236.52

distfiles.gentoo.org has address 137.226.34.42

distfiles.gentoo.org has address 140.211.166.134

distfiles.gentoo.org has address 156.56.247.195

distfiles.gentoo.org has address 216.165.129.135

distfiles.gentoo.org has address 64.50.233.100

```

Et c'est assez fantaisiste... 

137.226.34.42 est différent (la racine est dans /pub/)

216.165.129.135 est différent (la racine est dans /pub/gentoo/)

156.56.247.195 ne répond pas

Et ceux qui restent ont bien une arborescence où la racine contient /pub

----------

## ghoti

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 156.56.247.195 ne répond pas

 

Ce matin, il semble un peu plus réveillé !  :Smile: 

Mais en effet, tout cela est finalement bien troublant ...   :Confused: 

----------

## guilc

Ouais. Bon, pas dramatique non plus, mais bon. J'ai hésté à ouvrir un bug sur infra Et puis je me suis ravisé car cette url n'est pas présente dans tous les guides.Sur le guide "standard" (à priori le plus à jour) ils disent d'aller piocher dans la liste des miroirs, ils n'évoquent pas cette URL distfiles.gentoo.org...

----------

